# Spangle design patterns/templates



## EdwardMH (Jan 3, 2019)

I am still trying to decide between buying sublimation equipment and mug, hat heat presses, already have a Hotronics auto clam for my vinyl that I am STILL trying to learn how to use CorelDraw and TRW Design Wizard for. Or buy a Spangle machine like Cole Desi spangle pro. I was wondering IF I got the Spangle Pro what are good sources of designs/patterns/templates that will work with it as I can not yet grasp the skills of graphic design.. that allow use for making t-shirts and such for selling.

I am looking for things like line art turned into rhinestone/spangle designs of as many dog breeds as possible of just heads, or bodies sitting, laying, running, playing etc... horses, sports balls and equipment (especially Pickleball related) but not sure what to look on google for are they called patterns, templates, designs or something else?


----------



## YourLogoGear (Jul 5, 2011)

You should be able to use rhinestone patterns for spangles -- it's the same concept using the same software, just a different material.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Google is your friend here, to get inspiration from, but not to copy. You can use corel draw with the Pro Spangle, although you will need to have Hot Fix Era software to run the pro spangle machine, it can be intimidating to some not for me, because I already had experience with other rhinestone software. Most of the stuff I do with my Pro Spangle is custom anyway, so I have to be creative.


----------



## EdwardMH (Jan 3, 2019)

Thanks for the replies, still weighing pros and cons like which offers most profit potential for least price Spangle’s or sublimation. Then I will need to look into buying designs until I learn to make my own. I bought a Silhouette cameo 3 vinyl cutter and TRW complete clipart font selecting for $2,000 and a Hotronix auto clam but have not figured out yet how to use the TRW Design Wizard and CorelDraw. Heck O do not even know where half the stuff I bought was downloaded to when I installed them.

Thinking of wiping the computer and starting fresh.


----------



## YourLogoGear (Jul 5, 2011)

Which Hotronix autoclam did you buy?


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

I have the TRW "wizard" but rarely use it, never for spangles though, I find it clunky, but a lot of people use. I have an older version of TRW v2.14


----------



## EdwardMH (Jan 3, 2019)

Around January 2, 2016 I bought Hotronix 16x20 auto clam, Cameo Silhouette 3, Cameo Curio, TRW Design Wizard and 2018 CorelDraw Diamond Bundle of all the TRW clipart, fonts etc. all about $4,500-$5,500 for everything including accessories and no clue how to use any of it and afraid to mess up learning on my own but some day it will click I hope. 

Bought in the hopes of learning to make an extra $500-800 a month income to supplement my VA disability. Sadly I am a hands on visual learner. If I can have hands on training and have questions answered right then, I might learn to use this stuff but for now it collects dust while I struggle to learn how to just use CorelDraw.

2 days ago I tried following 2 YouTube videos to turn a picture of a running dog into a Silhouette image to make a car decal but after 2 hours I gave up as I was tired and confused.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Before jumping into making a vector from a picture such as you were trying to do is a pretty big task if your not familiar with the basics of corel draw. Start with the basics and move up from there. Just my opinion. you tube is loaded with corel tutorials, even the earlier versions will help with what ever version you are using.
https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=doug+green

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=advanced+artist+corel+draw+tutorials


----------



## EdwardMH (Jan 3, 2019)

mfatty500 said:


> Before jumping into making a vector from a picture such as you were trying to do is a pretty big task if your not familiar with the basics of corel draw. Start with the basics and move up from there. Just my opinion. you tube is loaded with corel tutorials, even the earlier versions will help with what ever version you are using.
> https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=doug+green
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=advanced+artist+corel+draw+tutorials


Thank you, I have subscribed to the YouTube channels will start watching soon.


----------

